# musky lure swap ???



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a couple lures that I would like to trade if anyone is interested. 
Bucher Depthraider (jointed - clown color)
Swim Whizz (straight - perch color)
both lure are barely used and like new. Would like to trade for Drifter Muskie Stalkers, Tuff Shad Gliders, Monster Shads, but will consider most other offerings.
Will trade both lures (and probably a bonus lure) for ONE Artifact or Legend Perch/Plow.
reply here or PM me
Doug


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Esox hunter, would you be interested in trading for inline bucktails or spinnerbaits? I have been making my own for a year now. I can do about anything. I just made a 1oz. spinnerbait single willow, silicone,marabou - looks like a Pearson Grinder. Should be good for rooting them out of cover! I overbuild the baits to last. Let me know.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I am intrigued  
can you possibly post a pic or two ?
I like inlines mainly.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Esox, I'm living in cave-man age.  Really I'm just too tight to buy a dig. camera! Thats my next big purchase. Will try to get the in-law's camera this week and get some pics posted. If you give me some specefics (weight,length,color,brass or nickel, blade color and style,etc) I can give you a good example of what I have or can build. If you have a fav. brand let me know - I can probably make one up as good or better!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I like Joe Bucher (Buchertail) style bucktails. I prefer fluted colorado blades, natural hair, and generally use around a 7 inch bucktail. 

colors I like are: 
blade/hair
orange/black
nickel/black
red/red
nickel/firetiger

I do need some new bucktails. Not sure what they cost you, but how many will you trade for the two lures I have up for grabs ?


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Esox, I'm going to try to get some pics posted. Until then I will see what I have made up. I have been selling my baits to buddies and family so far. Eventually I would like to market them(semi - locally). I have been charging between $5 and $8 depending on the bait. I'm thinking possibly 3 inlines for the 2 cranks??? I'll try to get those pics posted.


----------

